# Missing incisor



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The incisors are usually the first baby teeth to go, so I think it is extremely likely that the adult tooth is just under the surface, having pushed out the baby tooth.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

She said she can't feel the permanent tooth underneath so she thinks it's not there ?.

I've looked at a few more charts and some say incisors erupt at up to 6 months, so we have a little more time.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Read the breed standard. It will tell you what the dq's and faults are


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

There is no disqualification for missing teeth - regarding teeth, the standard states that the dog must have a scissors bite. Major faults are undershot, overshot, wry mouth. An even bite is not a major fault but is not correct. Missing teeth are not mentioned at all.

That said, there are a few judges, primarily those who come from working breeds, who will penalize missing teeth. Miniatures and toys are more likely to have a missing incisor than standards are.


I would certainly not let a missing incisor stop me from showing the puppy.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Ooops -


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Thank you Joanna, that is super helpful. I read the standard but wasn't sure what it means for incisors.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Don’t miss the puppy show. No reason to. It is not a DQ and even if it never grows in should not matter. There isn’t a DQ for lack of teeth in poodles.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

We're definitely going to the AKC show next week. Thanks everybody for the encouragement. 

This is a dumb question, but at what time do we have to show up? According to the schedule, our puppy's group is at 11 am. But my dad insists that *everybody* has to show up early in the morning or otherwise they're not allowed to compete later in the day. I can't find anything about that in the program.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to see you are going forward! I hope you have fun and that your pup enjoys it too. I don't think you have to be there at the crack of dawn, but you don't want to wear yourself or the pup out before you go in, especially if it hot. For obedience and rally the rules are that judges don't have to wait for dogs that are late. Additionally the class cannot start before the posted time unless all exhibitors are present and agree to start early. I am not sure if the same applies to conformation shows. I generally aim to get myself to the site and set up about 45 minutes to an hour before the start of my first class for obedience and rally.


Where is your show and is it indoors or outdoors? What date?


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

The show is on Saturday, June 8th in Connecticut: The Greenwich Kennel Club, Inc. - GKC Home

He's the only Mini Poodle and there's only 3 dogs in his group - so he'll automatically be best in breed and at least third place in his group (for 4-6 months puppies)? :dance2:


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The 4-6 Month judging for miniature poodles is scheduled in Ring 5 at 10:30 AFTER 15 individual dogs and 3 groups of puppies (Working, Herding, and Hound groups). AKC sets a judging standard of 25 dogs per hour, so your mini poo can expect to go in the ring at about 11:15. BUT . . . one never knows how many dogs might be absent, so never count on estimating the amount of time that will occur after the scheduled start.

Since this is puppy judging, the judge might take more time with each dog - I have not read up on 4-6 month puppy judging - it's new to me.

I would plan to arrive at 8 am so you can walk your puppy around, give him/her time to potty, and have ample time to groom. Make this all great fun for your puppy - use toys, treats, and a happy voice. Take a grooming table, a crate, water (and a water bowl!), treats, and grooming equipment and have a great time!


P.S. I'll bet the judge will not even notice a missing incisor!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Normally show poodles do have to be there at the crack of dawn lol. We always joke that poodle people are the first ones there and the last to leave. However, since your boy is a tiny puppy and probably won’t even need a spray up, you won’t need quite as much time. I would plan to be set up at least 2 hours before ring time though so that you can fluff him out and do any scissoring that you need to. Plus it’s a great learning experience for him to be on a table during the hustle and bustle of a show. The biggest advice at this age is just have fun! Since you cannot get points from the baby puppy class this is ALL about learning and probably the least stressful experience you can have at a show. Make sure that he has a grand old time in the ring and that is the biggest win possible. I’m so excited for you, please give us lots of pics and an update after you are recovered from the show!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BabetteH said:


> The show is on Saturday, June 8th in Connecticut: The Greenwich Kennel Club, Inc. - GKC Home
> 
> He's the only Mini Poodle and there's only 3 dogs in his group - so he'll automatically be best in breed and at least third place in his group (for 4-6 months puppies)? :dance2:



Oh I had a feeling you were going to tell me June 8th! I have a training session on my calendar that day. If I were free I would have driven up to watch and cheer for your pup. I will be there in spirit then.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Thank you all! I won't be doing any scissoring :ahhhhh: Since I've never done it, show day would not be a good time to start. 

He goes to the groomer Friday afternoon. I guess I have to do his top knot and some brushing, but that's all. Hopefully we can use the time to talk to some poodle people. They're showing right after the puppy show.

We don't have a table. I kind of want to wait until after the first show before I invest in more equipment. But we have a create and folding chairs (I've been ordering so many thing on Amazon since I have the puppy :act-up:

Lily, oh my, that would have been so nice! I hope to meet you and your lovely dog in person some day!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We will meet for sure sometime in the not too distant future. I live midway out on Long Island. If the show goes well and you continue on you should look up the Long Island fall shows the last weekend in September.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

He has his tooth! No idea why the groomer assumed he doesn't have the adult incisor, it's only been a week since he lost the baby tooth, now the adult one is there, clearly visible. We might be able to compete at FCI after all (only 41 other teeth he needs to have )


----------

